# لماذا جاء السيد المسيح فى الجسد  ؟؟



## مونيكا 57 (18 يونيو 2009)

*لماذا يتجسد الله ؟؟

لماذا جاء المسيح في الجسد ؟؟​*

*جاء المسيح لكي يخلصنا من آثامنا وخطايانا ومن العذاب الأبدي الذي جلبته علينا خطايانا. فنحن خطاة بالطبيعة وبالاختيار: "وكما هو مكتوب أنه ليس بار ولا واحد. الجميع زاغوا وفسدوا معا. ليس من يعمل صلاحا ليس ولا واحد.. لأنه لا فرق إذ الجميع أخطأوا وأعوزهم مجد الله" (رومية 10:3-23). ولا نستطيع ان نخلّص أنفسنا بأعمالنا او بأموالنا لأن الخلاص هو نعمة مجانية من الله وعطية بلا ثمن: "لأنكم بالنعمة مخلصون بالإيمان وذلك ليس منكم هو عطية الله. ليس من أعمال كيلا يفتخر أحد.. وأما هبة الله فهي حياة أبدية بالمسيح يسوع ربنا" (أفسس 8:2و9، رومية 23:6). وبما ان الله قدوس وطاهر، ولا تقبل قداسته الخطية، جلبت خطايانا دينونة الله على كل منا وأصبحنا مستحقين للعذاب الأبدي: "لأن أجرة الخطية هي موت" (رومية 23:6). ونحن لا نستطيع ان نخلص أنفسنا بمجهودنا الذاتي الضائع ولا نستطيع ان نشتري الأبدية بحفنة من المال الفاني . فقداسة الله وبره وعدالته لا يمكن ان تُرتشى لا بحفنة من المال ولا ببعض الأعمال الحسنة مهما كثُرت عظمتها. فكيف نتوقع ان نفي عدالة الله المطلقة بحفنة مال ونرضيها ببعض الأعمال التي يصفها الكتاب المقدس كخرق بالية؟

لذلك تطلبت عدالة الله أقصى العقوبات التي أدت بالإنسان الى جحيم النار. ولكن محبة الله لنا هي محبة فائقة، من أجل هذا، أرسل الله ابنه الوحيد القدوس الطاهر بديلا عن الإنسان لكي يفي بمتطلبات العدالة الإلهية التي لا تتقبل إلا أقصى العقوبات. ولأنه بدون سفك دم لا تحصل مغفرة الخطية. فقد طلب الله من الإنسان أن يقدم الذبائح ككفارة عن خطاياه، ولكن كل تلك الذبائح ما كانت لتحمل أي معنى او أي تأثير لو لم تكن رمزا للدم الثمين الذي سفكه الرب يسوع المسيح على خشبة الصليب فوق جبل الجلجثة: "تلك الذبائح عينها التي لا تستطيع البتة ان تنزع الخطية.. وليس بدم تيوس وعجول بل بدم نفسه دخل مرة واحدة الى الأقداس فوجد فداء أبديا" (عبرانيين 12:9 و11:10). 

1) لماذا التجسد وما هو التجسد ؟
+ لنبدأ القصة من البداية: خلق الله السموات والأرض وخلق كل شئ من أجل الإنسان الذى خلقه على صورته ومثاله وبعد أن خلق الله الإنسان على الأرض رأى أن كل شئ حسن جداً وأعطاه السلطان على الخليقة ووضعه فى الجنة وأوصاه ألا يأكل من شجرة معرفة الخير والشر وقال له يوم تأكل منها موتاً تموت لكن أدم أكل...!
و بأكل ادم من الشجرة حدثت ثلاثة أشياء لها خطورتها:-
1- كسّر وصية الله وأهانه." لانه أوصاه أن لا يأكل من الشجرة فأكل".
2- صار مستحقاً لحكم الموت." لاأن الله قال له يوم تأكل منها موتاً تموت".
3- فسّدت طبيعته بمعرفة الشر والخطية."لأنه بعد أن أكل انفتحت عينه على الخطية والشر".
فكان لابد أن يوجد: 1- مصالح يصالح الإنسان مع الله.
2- منْ يرفع حكم الموت عن الإنسان.
3- منْ يجدد طبيعته الفاسدة.
أولاً: منْ يصالح الإنسان مع الله:-
الإنسان عندما أخطأ وكسّر وصية الله صارت هناك خصومة وحاجز بين الإنسان وبين الله وخطية كسّر الوصية كانت موجهة ضد الله الغير محدود فصارت خطية غير محدودة.
ومن أجل مصالحة الإنسان مع الله لابد أن أحدهما يذهب للاخر فيمكن للعظيم أن يذهب للاصفر ويكون هذا اتضاعاً منه ولكن لا يمكن للاصفر أن يرتفع.
ملك أراد أن يعرف ما يحدث فى مملكته فإتخذ شكل أحد المواطنين العاديين وبدأ يسير فى شوارع المدينة يسأل عن أحوال الرعية فهل فقد هذا الملك سلطانه لأنه ظهر فى شكل مواطن عادى.
و لكن على النقيض فلا يستطيع مواطن عادى أن يلبس ملابس الملك ويقول أنا الملك ويكون بذلك صادقاً أو يكون له سلطان الملك وقوته.
وهكذا عندما أراد الله أن يصالح الإنسان ويعيد علاقة المحبة نزل فى شكل الإنسان و اتخذ جسداً وصار له كل ما كان للإنسان (ماعدا الخطية) فأكل وشرب ونام وصلى واعتمد وكل ذلك لا يؤثر على لاهوته وقدرته.
ثانياً: منْ يرفع عن الإنسان حكم الموت؟
و لكن مازال هناك حكم الموت عل الإنسان فعندما أعطى الله ادم الوصية قال له يوم تأكل من الشجرة موتاً تموت فأكل ادم وصار مستحقاً لحكم الموت، وااله كلى العدل وقال لادم يوم تأكل من الشجرة موتا تموت فلا يمكن أن الله العادل ألا يطبق احكامه ومن ناحية اخرى محبته ورحمته لادم تجعله لا يتركه فى موته.
* ولكن كيف مات أدم وكيف خلصه الله من الموت؟
بعد أن أكل من الشجرة وصار مستحقاً لحكم الموت ، مات ثلاثة أنواع من الموت :-
1- الموت الجسدى :- فبعدأن أكل أدم من الشجرة قال الله إنك تراب وإلى التراب تعود وفعلا تحقق ذلك بعد أن ترك الجنة بفترة وإنفصلت روحه عن جسده ورجع جسده إلى التراب.
2- الموت الروحى:- قبل السقوط كانت لأدم دالة قوية وصداقة حقيقية مع الله، والروح التى هى نفخة من الله تشتاق دائماً للحياه معه ولكن بعد السقوط إنفصل الإنسان روحياً عن الله وصارت الخطية حاجزاً بينه وبين الله ومات روحياً. وأيضاً إن الروح تظل بعيداً عن الله فى جحيم لا يطاق إلى الأبد حتى بعد الموت الجسدى.
3- الموت النفسى (الأدبى):- عندما كان الإنسان فى الجنة كان له سلطاناً على كل الخليقة وكانت الخليقة كلها تهابه وكانت له صورة الله ولم تكن هناك حيوانات مفترسة والأرض كانت تعطى ثمرها. ولكن عندما سقط بدأت الخليقة تتمرد عليه والحيوانات تفترس بعضها البعض وتعتدى على الإنسان والأرض أيضاً أصبحت لا تعطى ثمرها. وذلك مثل إنسان كان مديراً لشركة كبرى له سلطان وهيبة وبعد إرتكاب خطأ ما أصبح عاملا بسيطاً فصار ذلك تدميراً وموتاً لنفسه.
+ فأخذ الله جسداً ومات عن الإنسان و أقامه من :
1- الموت الجسدى:- إذ أن الله إتخذ جسداً مثل الإنسان ( ما خلا الخطية التى هى سبب الموت) ومات بإرادته وهو غير مستحق الموت لذلك بعد موته بالجسد استطاع أن يقوم بالجسد وصار بذلك للإنسان قيامة بالجسد.
2- الموت الروحى:- و إتخذ شكل الإنسان وعاش على الأرض مثلنا دون أن يخطئ وهو الوحيد الذى لم يخطئ وعندما مات بالجسد كإنسان ذهب بروحه الإنسانية إلى الجحيم وخلص الارواح ووهبهم الحياه مع الله إلى الأبد وبذلك خلص الإنسان من الموت الروحى سواء فى حياته على الأرض أو بعد موته حيث أن روحه تكون فى فروس النعيم بعد أن تفارق الجسد .
3- الموت النفسى :- و أعاد للإنسان ثقته بنفسه وقال له الله : أنتم أفضل من عصافير كثيرة"(مت 31:10) ،" لم أعد أدعوكم عبيداً بل أحباء"(يو15:15). ونرى كرامة الإنسان وهيبته فى حياة القديسين فنرى صداقتهم مع الحيوانات وسيادتهم على الطبيعة.
ثالثاً: منْ يجدد طبيعة الإنسان التى عرفت الشر و تلوثت به ويهبه حياة جديدة؟
محبة الله للإنسان لا تُحد ولكن طبيعة الله المقدسة لا تقبل الخطية، هكذا الله لم يترك الإنسان فى فساد طبيعته حتى يموت بالخطية ولم يعاقبة بأن يفنى طبيعته بل جاء و أخذ الطبيعة البشرية لكى يجددها و يأخذ كل خطايانا فى جسده فصارت لنا حياته و أخذنا الطبيعة الجديدة وتجددنا. 

وما "الذبح العظيم" الذي يذكره القرآن في سورة الصافات 107 نقلا عن التوراة - إذ يقتبس قصة إبراهيم عندما كان مزمعا ان يقدم ابنه ذبيحة على جبل المريا فمنعه الله وقدم له كبشا كي يفتدي به ابنه - إلاّ رمزا لعمل المسيح الكفاري على جبل الجلجثة . وهنا نجد ان القرآن أسماه "الذبح العظيم" لان ذلك الكبش لم يكن كبشا عاديا كبقية الكباش التي كانت تقدم يوميا للكفارة. بل كان كبشا فريدا، كان عطية السماء لإبراهيم ليكفر عن ابنه الذي كان تحت حتمية الموت. كما ان الله أراد ان يعلمنا ان ما حدث على جبل المريا (الذي هو جبل الجلجثة) لم يكن إلا رمزا: أولا، لحالة الإنسان وخطاياه التي جلبت عليه حكم موت أبدي محتوم في نار جهنم. وثانيا، لمحبة الله إذ أرسل عطية السماء - الرب يسوع المسيح - الذي هو "حمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم" (يوحنا 29:1). وقد مات المسيح على نفس البقعة التي قدم فيها إبراهيم الكبش فداء لابنه الذي هو رمز لموت المسيح لفداء بني البشر ولمغفرة خطايا كل من يؤمن به : "وانما حيث تكون مغفرة لهذه لا يكون بعد قربان عن الخطية" (عبرانيين 18:10). 

إذاً، "الذبح العظيم" لم يكن إلا رمزا للذبح العظيم الفعلي الذي قدمه الرب يسوع المسيح بدم نفسه لفداء الإنسان ومبطلا كل الذبائح إذ لم تبقِ حاجة بعد لأية منها: "فان المسيح أيضا تألم من أجل الأثمة ... لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية" (1بطرس 3 : 18 ) و ( يوحنا 3: 16 ). ولأن المسيح هو كلمة الله ، لذلك لم يستطع الموت ان يمسكه ويبقيه في القبر ، وهكذا قام في اليوم الثالث من بين الأموات بمجد عظيم ليؤكد دعواه ويثبت رسالته  

منقوووول

​*


----------



## kalimooo (18 يونيو 2009)

موضوع رائع جداااا يا مارثا

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## mnssa (19 يونيو 2009)

الاخت مارتا 
مرسي على  هذه المحاضره الروحيه 
عن تجسد الله  
والرب يكون معاك


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يونيو 2009)

موضوع جميل يا مارثا 

ميررررسى على الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (19 يونيو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع جداااا يا مارثا
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## مونيكا 57 (19 يونيو 2009)

mnssa قال:


> الاخت مارتا
> مرسي على  هذه المحاضره الروحيه
> عن تجسد الله
> والرب يكون معاك


----------



## مونيكا 57 (19 يونيو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل يا مارثا
> 
> ميررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (23 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسى حبيبتى موضوع جميل جداااا

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## ponponayah (23 يونيو 2009)

> وقد مات المسيح على نفس البقعة التي قدم فيها إبراهيم الكبش فداء لابنه الذي هو رمز لموت المسيح لفداء بني البشر ولمغفرة خطايا كل من يؤمن به : "وانما حيث تكون مغفرة لهذه لا يكون بعد قربان عن الخطية" (عبرانيين 18:10).



موضوع راااااااائع فعلا
ويستاهل اجميل تقييم لاجمل ماما مارثا
يسوع يباركك​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (23 يونيو 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى حبيبتى موضوع جميل جداااا
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (23 يونيو 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> موضوع راااااااائع فعلا
> ويستاهل اجميل تقييم لاجمل ماما مارثا
> يسوع يباركك​


----------



## god love 2011 (4 يوليو 2009)

*موضوع متميز عن جد
ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررر على الموضوع الرررررررررررررروعه
تسلم ايدك
بجد يستاهل احسن تقيم
وربنا معاكى ويبارك حياتك وخدمتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما​*


----------



## mero_engel (4 يوليو 2009)

*موضوع جميل جدا يا مارثا *
*تسلم ايدك*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (5 يوليو 2009)

موضوع رائع جدا ربنا يبارك تعبك


سلام المسيح


----------



## مونيكا 57 (6 يوليو 2009)

سيمون بنت ربنا قال:


> *موضوع متميز عن جد
> ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررر على الموضوع الرررررررررررررروعه
> تسلم ايدك
> بجد يستاهل احسن تقيم
> ...


----------



## مونيكا 57 (6 يوليو 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا يا مارثا *
> *تسلم ايدك*
> *ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (6 يوليو 2009)

ava_kirolos_son قال:


> موضوع رائع جدا ربنا يبارك تعبك
> 
> 
> سلام المسيح


----------



## zezza (6 يوليو 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا جدا استاذة مارثا و مفيد خالص 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## مونيكا 57 (6 يوليو 2009)

zezza قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا جدا استاذة مارثا و مفيد خالص
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك




*الرب يعطيكى سؤال قلبك​*


----------



## elamer1000 (24 يوليو 2010)

*تمام*

*ربنا يبارك حياتك*


*+++*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (25 يوليو 2010)

elamer1000 قال:


> *تمام*
> 
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*
> 
> ...


----------



## النهيسى (25 يوليو 2010)

شكرا

للموضوع الرائع جدااا


سلام ونعمه

​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (30 يوليو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا
> 
> للموضوع الرائع جدااا
> 
> ...



*أشكرك على المرور
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (19 يناير 2011)

ponponayah قال:


> موضوع راااااااائع فعلا
> ويستاهل اجميل تقييم لاجمل ماما مارثا
> يسوع يباركك​



*أشكرك حبيبتى 
لمرورك الجميل وللتقييم
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (27 يوليو 2011)

zezza قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا جدا استاذة مارثا و مفيد خالص
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك




*ميرسى حبيبتى لمرورك الجميل

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## ebn_elminya (30 يوليو 2011)

المسيح يبارك خدمتك


----------



## مونيكا 57 (15 أبريل 2015)

ebn_elminya قال:


> المسيح يبارك خدمتك





*
اشكرك للمرور الجميل
الرب يباركك​*


----------

